# Spalted Holly needed



## oregonburls (Aug 5, 2013)

I am trying to help out a client of mine. He is looking for some spalted holly. Any one have a good source of this wood?
thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2013)

oregonburls said:


> I am trying to help out a client of mine. He is looking for some spalted holly. Any one have a good source of this wood?
> thanks



The rebuilds- I would PM him.


----------



## sleevecc (Aug 11, 2013)

oregonburls said:


> I am trying to help out a client of mine. He is looking for some spalted holly. Any one have a good source of this wood?
> thanks



I have some and can get more,, what sizes are you needing?


----------



## oregonburls (Aug 12, 2013)

sleevecc said:


> oregonburls said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to help out a client of mine. He is looking for some spalted holly. Any one have a good source of this wood?
> ...



I personally dont need any but I will pm the info you to get a hold of the company who needs it. and He needs lots.


----------

